# Buying '01 or '02 7 series - Advice?



## dserletic (Mar 21, 2005)

I've read alot of the advice here and on bimmerworld. But, wanted to see if I could get some feed back on my two options:

I'm 6'7" and have a tough time fitting into cars so I'm pretty much stuck getting a 7 series or an A8. I've had no luck fitting in the 3s, 5s, A4's, or A6's.

I'm trying to decide between these two cars:

'01 740iL
(Private Sell - Original Owner)
37,500 miles / $24,500
Sports Package
Navigation (waiting to hear if it's split or full)
CD changer

or

'02 745i
Certified Pre-Owned
47,000 miles / $40,000
Loaded with options Nav, convenience, premium
Includes full maintenance through Oct. '08 or 100,000 (prev. owner pre-paid)
Warranty through Oct. '08 or 100,000

The '01 fits my budget much better, but I'm concerned about maintenance costs that may arise. I'm attracted to the '02 due to the security of maintenance and warranty plans. However, I'm not sure how to gauge the value of those plans. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Lucardes (Jul 12, 2006)

Both cars have great milage for the year of the car. I really can't see the difference they seem to be well priced for the year of the car, but the 02 could go for 37-38K since 07 will be released soon and that should depreciate it very soon on the 02 prices, then id say thats a good price. Right now it seems like 01 is the way to go


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

I would buy the 01. They are rock solid and are very dependable. The 02's are a nightmare. Do a search and you'll see, nothing but lemons and buybacks. The general thought is to stay far far away from 02's and early 03's. The 01 you mentioned sounds like a great deal. I say get the 01.


----------



## emmsys (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi,

I have a 2001 740i with the sport package. Amazing car to drive and lots of creature comforts. Mechanically the car has been ok (changed the power steering hose...who hasn't?) but get ready for an endless list of annoying issues. I'm new to BMW's (it's 9 months I've had the car) and I too was fooled by BMW lingo. Just remember the following:

High Maintainence = unreliable
common problems = inevitable problems

I have had absolutely every "common problem" in the book...from the broken cup holder, burnt radio pixels, leaking sunroof (still no one can fix it), power steering hose etc. etc. If you can accept that your (initially) $80k car will have problems your average cheap grocery getter WON'T then get ready to experience driving the way it was meant to be. And despite what people might say, I think I'm getting decent highway fuel economy to boot (22+). It's an amazing machine but the little glitches drove me nuts for a while.

e


----------



## Plupp (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow,
emmsys took the word out of my mouth. I have a 01 740i and it does drive really really nicely. Unfortunately in the last 4 weeks for whatever reason the coolant reservoir tank cracked and the car had to be towed, the belts needed replacing cause they are cracking (not too hard to imagine given 65K miles), I am told the front suspension needs to be redone/adjusted. The things that really bugged me is the dead pixel issues and most importantly the amplifier is failing per an audio store. Possibly the navigation is shot (havent taken it in yet but for last 2 days no display, and radio stops after 2-3 min and have to turn it off and on again for a few more minutes of play and then again it stops).

Essentially if you can afford frequent repairs and maintenance they are fantastic cars in terms of driving but I am not sure I would get another one. Good luck in your decisions.


----------

